# USB device not recognized (Code 43)



## sakis_s (May 4, 2016)

Hello and thank you in advance for any idea to solve my issue.
I use a Microsoft Surface Pro (1st version) and suddenly (I think it started after connecting a USB Hub with external power supply that never worked) when i connect most of my devices to the only one USB port i get a message "USB device not recognized" and in device manager i get error code 43. 
The problem happened with windows 10 but i even did a reset to factory settings so now i have windows 8 (not 8.1) but problem still the same.
I tried many things that i've found on the net but nothing worked to me. Some examples:
1) I uninstall and re-install drivers from device manager and of course rebooted.
2) I scanned with "Troubleshooting" hardware and sound
3) I did something with registry that someone suggested and copy 2 files from system32 and then paste and replace to INF folder.
4) I run a specific command to cmd "Logman start USBForumTrace....." 
5) I contacted directly with Microsoft support and they did a remote session and the final answer was to replace the unit but i'm out of warranty.

The only thing i didn't do and read that worked for many, is to turn off the computer, remove the battery that holds power and restart after 5 minutes for driver cache that needs to be flushed. I am not able to do that because the battery is internal and there is no hope to open the device it's too complicated. 

Any other advice that may work should be much appreciated. I don't know what else to do. Thanks again.

Photos of the problem:


----------



## Smurphy923 (Dec 11, 2012)

It sounds like that USB Hub may have blown that port out (this has happened to me). I would try that last thing you mentioned cause if it did blow the port then your SOL.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow*. This will replace any missing system files. Also, install USBDview to get a better handle on your USB Devices.


----------



## sakis_s (May 4, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, Right click the *CMD* results and *Run As Administrator.* In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type *SFC /scannow*. This will replace any missing system files. Also, install USBDview to get a better handle on your USB Devices.


Thanks for your suggestions. Scan didn't solve the issue even it did found some errors in system files and correct them. The one thing that i can not understand is why my USB port reads normally only one external hard drive i have and i get error 43 with any other device i connect. :banghead:


----------



## Smurphy923 (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you tried plugging that HDD up to another computer/USB port? Its obviously a Device issue now since other USB Devices are working.


----------



## sakis_s (May 4, 2016)

Smurphy923 said:


> Have you tried plugging that HDD up to another computer/USB port? Its obviously a Device issue now since other USB Devices are working.


Of course i have tried. All other devices work ok with other pc. It's not only one device that doesn't work to my surface. I've tried usb flash drives, external keyboard, external sound card, external hard drives, many devices. When i connect them i always get a message "Device not recognized / error code 43" except one hard drive that reads normally. And that's strange to me. Why it does read one hard drive normally and for all other devices i connect, i get error 43?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Also, install  USBDview to get a better handle on your USB Devices.


 Did you run USBDview? It allows you to Enable USB devices that have error 43.


----------



## sakis_s (May 4, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Did you run USBDview? It allows you to Enable USB devices that have error 43.


Yes i tried with USBDview but "enable" option does nothing. Devices still remain disabled and unknown.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are a lot more options in USBDview. You can choose what columns to view. It shows Hardware ID's, Drivers, Last time it was plugged in, driver version etc. Using this information you can Goolge answers.


----------



## Smurphy923 (Dec 11, 2012)

sakis_s said:


> Of course i have tried. All other devices work ok with other pc. It's not only one device that doesn't work to my surface. I've tried usb flash drives, external keyboard, external sound card, external hard drives, many devices. When i connect them i always get a message "Device not recognized / error code 43" except one hard drive that reads normally. And that's strange to me. Why it does read one hard drive normally and for all other devices i connect, i get error 43?


Apologies, I must have misread what you were saying. You're right that is very strange and have nothing for that besides what Spunk is saying.


----------

